# Quick Wristshots With My Beautie



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Big pics!

http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img2...omegawrist1.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img2...omegawrist2.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img2...omegawrist3.jpg


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice Adrian









Good to see you so pleased after the crap you went through to get it.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you, Paul.









I'm enjoying it but can't help to remember all the story







. It will pass in time.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Is that a mid sized? How do you like the size?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have very small wrists and the size is perfect.


----------

